# Cultures to feed fry



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I was thinking of starting a few cultures to feed my next lot of fry but I've got NO IDEA how to even begin one. Do I need to get something special from a fellow breeder or can I just use house hold things to start these cultures?

The 3 I've heard about are Vinegar eels, Microworms and infusoria
If anyone knows how to make these cultures please let me know. 



Thanks


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Search google, and go to aquabid's live food section. Or aquaculturestore.com. Most cultures can be easily maintained and grown with simple household items depending on what your getting into. A small starter kit of critters is pretty cheap.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, It'd be pretty cheap to you, but I'm in Australia... it'd cost me the earth to have it shipped here and i don't know of any australian sites that will have them. I'll google it though. Thanks for the tip


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

LMAO sorry about that, didn't read you were from australia. I've been a little off my game today.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Microworms are easy to grow on baby cereal and instant mashed potatoes in disposable plastic containers. You don't need much to start one, look for a local club or get someone to mail you a pill bottle full.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well that's the problem, I don't know anyone who has a culture near me that would send me some. I've tried to start an infusoria culture today. I put some dying stalks from my elodea in a jar with some aquarium water and put it on the window sill, now I just gotta wait and see if they grow.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You still havent contacted Jodi-Lea Matheson eh?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want to feed your fry something other then BBS as a starter food then I would use Vinegar Eels. They are easy to culture and will live in fresh water and swim at every level in the tank. Apple vinegar, a gallon jar, an apple and a started culture is pretty much all you need. 


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Christine, no I haven't contacted her yet, been busy trying to get my son ready for school...although that isn't really any excuse. Will do that later today . RC, I've heard vinegar eels are easy to culture but as I keep saying it's finding someone to help me out with the starter culture that's the problem. I still haven't received my activation email for the aussie chapter of IBC, but as I said above I'll drop Jodi-Lea an email later today.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I talked to the IBC Judging Board chairman to contact the Aussie's chapters to find out why they haven't been getting back to people that contact them. As far as getting starter cultures I recommend you make the trip to the IBC Convention in june and I'll personally make sure you get starter cultures for your fry :mrgreen: 


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

There's an IBC convention in June? In Australia or somewhere there in the US? There is no way I could go to one in the US (no passport and no money). But if there is one in Queensland, Brisbane, I may be able to attenend.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The convention is in USA,but a know the Aussie chapters have been talking about possible shows.


RC


----------

